# Visa runs



## the_pakalypse (Aug 3, 2017)

Folks,

Can anyone give me a status about the feasibility of visa runs? I know they've made it more difficult in recent years and that 1) going to a non-neighboring country is a must; 2) going for a week or more is a plus; and 3) going through an airport is also helpful.

Is there anything else I should know?

Thanks!


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Going to a neighbouring country is the luck of the draw. You may be given 30 days, you may be given 7 days.

For non neighbouring countries you'll normally get the full 90 days, especially if you enter through an airport.


----------

